# Hmt W10 Jowan From Ebay



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Arrived in the post yesterday, I`ve wanted to get an HMT Jowan for sometime and then I saw this seller who seemed to have loads of them NOS.









Overall I`m pleased with it, case size is 35mm excluding crown, (but seems bigger) depth 10mm, I like the dial although the lume has faded.









The watch has kept good time since I got it but I do intend to get it serviced anyway as I`ve no real idea of it`s age.









There are the following numbers on the back in addition to a broadarrow....

*W10/6645-00035*

GC- 15569 <----(I suspect this is the watches serial number)

*0214033*

As a bonus (for me at least) it came with a nice nylon one piece strap which is different to any I`ve already got, I`ve asked the seller if he get let me know where I can get them.









I`ve tried and failed to get even a reasonable photo so have nicked the sellers one.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still can`t get a decent photo of it (the reflections are a nightmare







) but here`s the best I`ve managed so far







....

* HMT `Jawan` W10, 17 Jewels Made in India*


















Nice looking watch IMHO, different to the usual military watches









BTW I noticed I got the name wrong in the first post


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have you ever lost a watch, or watches, and then found them again unexpectedly? Well I did last night - 4 of them!! I'm probably going to sell 3 of them so keep an eye out on the sales board. None of them will be expensive and one of them will be a freebie.

In this treasure trove of lost/forgotten watches I found my HMT Sowan/Jowan as recently bought, & pictured above, by Mac. These are actually quite nice little watches - and the military markings on the back are way cool. I'll try and post a photo of it soon


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Have you ever lost a watch, or watches, and then found them again unexpectedly? Well I did last night - 4 of them!! I'm probably going to sell 3 of them so keep an eye out on the sales board. None of them will be expensive and one of them will be a freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any hints as to what they are?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Phil - well the free one's a fake Tag Heuer chronograph. Roy sent me this as a possible donor (dial, movement, hands etc) for my Tag chronograph project watch - in the end the dial & movement turned out to be too small for the new case. I'm told it has an ETA movement, it works and keeps time but the chronograph doesn't reset properly and doesn't always start when the button is pressed - it might be completely cream crackered as a chronograph or it might just need resetting/adjusting or cleaning. I don't suppose it's too monstrous as these things go.

If no-one wants it then I'll give it to my nephew as a beater to wear while he's out mountain biking - I gave him a nice ODM chronograph a couple of Christmas's ago and he doesn't want to wear that for fear of scratching/killing it!

I've already given one of the others away to a friend and I can't remeber what the other one is







- I'll send you a pm tonight and if you don't want either of them then I'll post them in the sales section.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Hi Phil - well the free one's a fake Tag Heuer chronograph. Roy sent me this as a possible donor (dial, movement, hands etc) for my Tag chronograph project watch - in the end the dial & movement turned out to be too small for the new case. I'm told it has an ETA movement, it works and keeps time but the chronograph doesn't reset properly and doesn't always start when the button is pressed - it might be completely cream crackered as a chronograph or it might just need resetting/adjusting or cleaning. I don't suppose it's too monstrous as these things go.
> 
> If no-one wants it then I'll give it to my nephew as a beater to wear while he's out mountain biking - I gave him a nice ODM chronograph a couple of Christmas's ago and he doesn't want to wear that for fear of scratching/killing it!
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul.


----------

